
Alexa and Cortana now work together - mnkypete
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/30/technology/amazon-alexa-microsoft-cortana.html
======
eridal
Alexa, please ask Cortana to ask Alexa this exact same question.

~~~
steeve
Yes... this is super painful and kills the potential for most things outside
the basic Alexa functions

------
vthallam
Sounds great that it benefits end users. But what's the end goal? Like, I
understand the point of cross selling so that you keep your users sticky doing
more things on the platform, but Amazon/Microsoft won't be happy as 'Yet
another Assistant', they want to have the monopoly and at some point, they
will have to fight each other.

~~~
mulletbum
Simple way to do that is to fight together to kill the 3rd. Then worry about 1
and 2.

------
amatwl
The description of the "Alexa, Open Cortana" or "Cortana, open Alexa" voice
commands as "awkward" makes it sound like this evolve over time.

Funny thought: isn't this how the plot for the movie "Her" goes? <spoiler>All
of the AIs join together.</spoiler>

------
gxs
On a sidenote, interestingly enough since I installed the iOS 11 beta, I
haven’t used my echo dot nearly as much.

Hey Siri, do this works well enough and is a little more practical since I
always have my phone. She can do a lot of the same basic stuff like turn on
lights, etc.

Bonus she can play songs from apple music.

------
chenster
Seriously? Do people actually use it besides check weather?

~~~
bbgm
I have 5 of them. Use them to monitor all my security cameras (with the Show),
play music, control lights, my FireTV, listen to audible books, the news,
build shopping lists, leave messages for my kid, etc. Essentially it has
slipped into our lives.

Disclosure: Work at Amazon but am mostly just an Alexa fan.

~~~
anotherbrownguy
How do you get time to do all that from home? Do you work from home?

~~~
dave84
Not sure if that's a serious question or not, but it probably looks like this:

Wake up, Ask Alexa for the news, Alexa turn on lights and TV. Cook breakfast,
set timer using Alexa. Leave message for kids.

Go to work for x hours.

Come home, Alexa news, alexa audio book, cook dinner, add low items to
shopping list, doorbell rings, Alexa check security camera. Sit down to eat
dinner, Alexa play Spotify. Alexa turn off the lights. Alexa wake me up at
6:30.

~~~
bbgm
Pretty much! And I am not the only person in the house

------
stuaxo
Has nobody watched Colossus, the Forbid Project?

This can't end well...

------
jeshwanth
Are they have plan to integrate skype ?

